# About councilation



## adtokunbo (Jan 9, 2016)

good day sir, please sir expact i just want to know if by anyway can freezone authority will pass ban on me if i council from my curent company in freezone fujairah. my contract is 3years but just work for a year now but the tension was just too much, now i want to council to get another job to replace it. if i council is there any ban on me?


----------

